
Google's decision to abandon Caps Lock. - davidedicillo
http://www.slate.com/id/2277926/
======
dwc
A coworker has one of these and the missing caps lock was one of the very
first things I noticed, and good riddance indeed.

It's too bad Google didn't go the extra step and put the control key back
where it was before IBM did the swap.

------
da5e
I repurpose the capslock with autohotkey on start up. I accidentally hit it
too often on my laptop. Funny thing is that I'm typing this on a Maylong and
it is even quirkier with caps than the iPad.

